# Can shell dwellers coexist with tetras/rasboras/rams?



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

I was wondering if it would be advisable or good form to introduce a pair of small shell dwellers to a well established 25g cube (19") and would they coexist and have similar feeding habits as well.

The water parameters are: pH=7.8; KH/GH=5/10 drops; planted with anubias/java, Temp=76F
Current tank mates: Tetras, Rasboras, Zebra loach, Chinese algae eater, swordtail
Filtration: Aqueon QuietFlow75 + PennPlax Cascade 500

If it is feasible, what species would be appropriate? thank you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Rams are in the subject and signature, but not in the body of the topic. Will there be rams?

I would think the shellies and the loach would not be happy together.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Rams are in the subject and signature, but not in the body of the topic. Will there be rams?
> 
> I would think the shellies and the loach would not be happy together.


The German rams are temporary - In 6 months I have gone from no fish tank/no knowledge to helping home a neighbor's fish for a 2 weeks. In the loach - shellie battle, is it because of being active in the same substrate area of the tank? Or some other reason?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well I'm surprised the rams are OK, but I definitely would wait until they go back to add shellies.

Loaches and shellies both want the bottom...I'd choose one or the other. IME fish don't really stick to a substrate area. This tank is only 19" long.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Well I'm surprised the rams are OK, but I definitely would wait until they go back to add shellies.
> 
> Loaches and shellies both want the bottom...I'd choose one or the other. IME fish don't really stick to a substrate area. This tank is only 19" long.


I dont have good "German Rams" parameters but they werent too far off from their original tank. Two more days before they go back  I have had the two zebra loaches from day 1 of this tank. I dont think its worth the potential crisis of mixing it up.

Would a 20g long (30") allow for the loach+shelly coexistence. I didnt see that combo in the "cookie cutter" setups though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not just stick with the loaches? Seems like this is not a Tanganyikan tank anyway. Not sure how long a tank you would need to combine them...don't the loaches swim the length of the tank?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Well due to some tank issues and space constraints I have had to combine my colony of Multi shell dwellers into a 46 gallon South American/Central American tank with 3 Severums, a false Green Terror, a convict, a black ghost knife and a Raphael Catfish

I placed all the shells (with fish in them) all on one side of the tank piled up 4 or 5 shells deep
It took a while for the Multis to come out but now they are pretty comfortable and they venture further away from the shells, but quickly retreat when the bigger fish come close

As far as I can tell, I have not had losses, but that could change. The biggest fear I have is the Ghost Knife with his thin head going into the shells and grabbing a fish

It's an interesting setup and looks pretty cool

Your situation may work, but the loaches could pose a problem
You never know until you try it


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

I appreciate the guidance - but with a well established community tank, it does not seem smart to introduce the shellies and create a new environment. The loaches are healthy and plenty active and dont do any harm to all the other fish.

Thank you!


----------

